# Cat on kitchen work surface



## peanut (11 November 2016)

I have been battling to stop my year old cat from jumping up on the kitchen work surface ever since he was big enough to do it.  He's finally started to realise that it is naughty behaviour as he now gets down when I gruffly tell him to whereas for a long time he just sat and looked at me - he's not the brightest at the best of times!  At least my last cat had the decency to look guilty and get down when he heard me coming!

The attraction seems to be the sink/water despite giving him a bowl of the same water on the floor and outside tap/rain water in the garden which he loves.  I never leave food out on the work surface.

I suspect I'm fighting a losing battle but am reluctant to give in just yet and would welcome any thoughts!


----------



## Lindylouanne (11 November 2016)

If it is running water he is after then buy a cat water fountain. I bought one for my blind cat so he could hear where his water was but mine all love it and not only drink but play with the fountain bit. I also leave an outside rainwater bowl and an indoor drinks dispenser but they always go for the fountain.


----------



## peanut (11 November 2016)

I've never heard of them.  Great idea - thank you!


----------



## Mrs B (11 November 2016)

Oh, we gave up years ago ... our current 2 Bengals just look at us like we're crazy. Which, in all fairness, we probably are.

Mind you, even Senior cat (3 yrs) surpassed herself last weekend at breakfast ... came in through the catflap and onto the table in one fluid motion, pausing only to spit out the dead shrew she was carrying onto Mr B's place mat as an offering, before sitting on his sports pages, beaming at him, and asking if there was any spare butter on offer ...


----------



## tallyho! (11 November 2016)

i threw one of those ball pit balls at mine when she was on any surfaces... did the trick. As for water... I don't put any down as she only seems to drink from the bird bath....


----------



## Lindylouanne (11 November 2016)

Mrs B said:



			Oh, we gave up years ago ... our current 2 Bengals just look at us like we're crazy. Which, in all fairness, we probably are.

Mind you, even Senior cat (3 yrs) surpassed herself last weekend at breakfast ... came in through the catflap and onto the table in one fluid motion, pausing only to spit out the dead shrew she was carrying onto Mr B's place mat as an offering, before sitting on his sports pages, beaming at him, and asking if there was any spare butter on offer ...
		
Click to expand...

I've just spat out my cherry wine at Pads latest escapades. Don't you just love Bengals   Do hope Mr B accepted her offering in exchange for the butter which no doubt didn't melt in her mouth. Norty huntress.


----------



## Equi (11 November 2016)

I had a house cat for about a month. I was only looking after it for a friend who was moving house, but the bloody thing loved the tap. Hateful beast.


----------



## Tyssandi (11 November 2016)

peanut said:



			I have been battling to stop my year old cat from jumping up on the kitchen work surface ever since he was big enough to do it.  He's finally started to realise that it is naughty behaviour as he now gets down when I gruffly tell him to whereas for a long time he just sat and looked at me - he's not the brightest at the best of times!  At least my last cat had the decency to look guilty and get down when he heard me coming!

The attraction seems to be the sink/water despite giving him a bowl of the same water on the floor and outside tap/rain water in the garden which he loves.  I never leave food out on the work surface.

I suspect I'm fighting a losing battle but am reluctant to give in just yet and would welcome any thoughts!
		
Click to expand...

Our girl jumps up on the work surface in front of the toaster, as it is where we feed her,  we have no issue with it at all even when she leaves footprints. never got ill and not dead yet so we let her carry on


----------



## Mrs B (11 November 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Our girl jumps up on the work surface in front of the toaster, as it is where we feed her,  we have no issue with it at all even when she leaves footprints. never got ill and not dead yet so we let her carry on
		
Click to expand...

Where's the 'like' button?  Although I have to say, ours do get fed on a mat on the floor, despite what they'd actually prefer ...

OP In all seriousness. If you don't like them on surfaces, just use a water pistol. I can't guarantee they won't go there when you're not around but if they know you mean business when you growl, they will also tag on the water pistol memory when they paw out of line.

Good luck!


----------



## Mrs B (11 November 2016)

Lindylouanne said:



			I've just spat out my cherry wine at Pads latest escapades. Don't you just love Bengals   Do hope Mr B accepted her offering in exchange for the butter which no doubt didn't melt in her mouth. Norty huntress.
		
Click to expand...

Oooops! Sorry, LLA! Pads is indeed a monkey in cat's clothing ...

But no, butter wouldn't melt in this mouth, would it?


----------



## LittleBlackMule (12 November 2016)

One of mine used to jump up incessantly in spite of being shouted at every time. Then one day he walked across the hob that I had only just switched off, hurtled into the air and landed in the frying pan that I had just taken off it....
He never jumped up on the work surface again....

Not that I'm recommending that as a course of action, but it certainly worked! And his feet were fine, just a bit pink for a while.


----------



## Rowreach (12 November 2016)

I'm having a new kitchen built and I have spoilt the design by telling them they can't box in my fridge freezer because the cats live on top of it ....


----------



## Britestar (12 November 2016)

All my cats go on work surfaces. I've given up. I'm never ill and nor are they, lol.
Everything wipes down so I don't stress. I don't even use disinfectant. Just an Enjo cloth.

Cat comedy in our house is to sit on side or table and then vomit onto the floor from a height. Not funny. At all.


----------



## Overread (12 November 2016)

As long as you don't keep food out and wipe down surfaces before preparing you should be fine with cats on the worksurface*.
Otherwise the water-fountain for a cat would be an ideal option for a feline that likes flowing/moving water to drink from. Never had one ourselves by my brothers fiancée has one and it works well for her 3 cats. 


*cats on the table though are a worry if you're not watchful. Our (sadly passed on a long while now) old longfurred cat once spend a whole meal watching my brothers lunch slowly diminish until all that was left was the steak (for some reason he eats the veg/chips first then the "nice" bit). He turned his head away for 5 seconds and in those 5 seconds the senile old cat grabbed the meat and was off the table and out of the catflap so fast even the husky  couldn't catch her tail.


----------



## Amymay (12 November 2016)

I'm afraid my cat jumps up too. But she's fed on the kitchen counter to keep the food away from the dog. She also likes to lie above the boiler for its warmth. It's not ideal, and would never be permitted unless it was necessary.  But hey, ho such is life.


----------



## peanut (12 November 2016)

Britestar said:



			All my cats go on work surfaces. I've given up. I'm never ill and nor are they, lol.
Everything wipes down so I don't stress. I don't even use disinfectant. Just an Enjo cloth.

Cat comedy in our house is to sit on side or table and then vomit onto the floor from a height. Not funny. At all.
		
Click to expand...

Lol!

Believe me, I'm ready to give up!  It's not the germs I'm so worried about ... just the principle of it !!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (22 November 2016)

Late to this but yep ours both do it too! We tried the whole no/ get down/ spray/ removing but they just look at you almost like they are saying who are you to tell me what I can and can't do.
Did once discover one of them sat on the table that is next to the work unit  (yes their route takes them via the table across the units) eating the cheese off of the pastry I'd just laid out ready to go in the oven to bake savoury things for a work charity event!! 
Mrs B & over read your stories are hillarious. 
And Britestar yep most places here have been sicked on too. Including in my bed. I didn't half scream!


----------



## HashRouge (22 November 2016)

Honestly I think life gets much easier when you accept that your cats will basically do whatever the hell they want, especially when you're not around! One of ours sleeps next to the bread bin on occasion. Not sure how we'd stop him - the kitchen is their overnight room!


----------



## MagicMelon (8 December 2016)

Our Bengals do the same. They're obsessed by water (one has even waded into the bath as it was draining out and the other always arrives when someones in the bath to drink the bubbly water!). Mine are forever jumping up onto the kitchen work top everytime anyone walks remotely near the sink. They have a water bowl in my utility room sink (it has to go in the sink as they make such a wet mess round it) yet they still demand proper running tap water. I just accept it and spray wipe the counters with Dettol throughout the day.


----------



## tallyho! (9 December 2016)

Is it just me? 

Doesn't anyone else think cats on food surfaces is just gross? I could not abide it. sofa, beds, chairs all fine but the kitchen tops and tables are out of bounds and I think my cats knows that and respects it. She was a stray and did at first jump up but my voice and a ball thrown soon got the message across.

I can't even stand it when I go to my neighbours and watch her cats crawl all over the kitchen, puts me off my coffee tbh. I see where her cats go an all!! Same places as mine!! 

Each to their own I suppose...


----------



## Spottyappy (9 December 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Is it just me? 

Doesn't anyone else think cats on food surfaces is just gross? I could not abide it. sofa, beds, chairs all fine but the kitchen tops and tables are out of bounds and I think my cats knows that and respects it. She was a stray and did at first jump up but my voice and a ball thrown soon got the message across.

I can't even stand it when I go to my neighbours and watch her cats crawl all over the kitchen, puts me off my coffee tbh. I see where her cats go an all!! Same places as mine!! 

Each to their own I suppose...
		
Click to expand...

I can't stand it either. 
One of mine doesn't ever do it, one only takes the odd chance at it but the bengal rescue is a nightmare, and every available opportunity is up there.
 So far, she's not been after the water either, just wants to patrol round. As she's a rescue, I haven't yet resorted to it,  but my favourite deterrent is a water pistol joined  by me shouting like a demented thing!


----------



## lrw0250 (9 December 2016)

I don't like it either to be honest. Our 2 are fed on the kitchen floor and the male one rarely used to go on the worktop unless I had left something tasty out, that was until we got his sister to live with us when my OH's gran died - she let her away with it and has been doing it in our house which has led her brother astray! Both get a growl and the look and will get down straight away now.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 December 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Is it just me? 

Doesn't anyone else think cats on food surfaces is just gross?
		
Click to expand...

no, I'm with you.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (9 December 2016)

My cats get in the work surfaces I don't encourage it but they do. I'm the healthiest person I know and only had about one stomach bug in the last 20 years which I believe was norovirus caught from a human being who didn't wash their hands no doubt. 

I don't prepare food on any surface that hasn't been cleaned first.


----------



## Mrs B (9 December 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Each to their own I suppose...
		
Click to expand...

As you say, each to their own. 

My cats are not fed on kitchen worktops/tables, but do jump on them. I have no problem with that, having been born with a pair of 6 month old kittens sharing my cot. I simply use anti-bacterial spray to clean up when I need to. 

However, although we also had a 6 month old lab puppy at the same time (and I love dogs) I have FAR more of a problem with dogs licking people's faces or jumping up.


----------



## tallyho! (9 December 2016)

Mrs B said:



			I have FAR more of a problem with dogs licking people's faces or jumping up.
		
Click to expand...

That is a problem for me too... it makes my teeth hurt when they lick my hand (don't ask, probably some weird reaction) like a nail scratching a board type thing. It's also on the gross list. 

Growing up we had dogs that never went near anyone else. They stayed put when guests arrived, silent all the day. They were busy dogs when they needed to be but that was that. In the house my family never tolerated that behaviour. Nowadays, every house you go to with dogs they're jumping up your clean trousers, licking you, sniffing at your crotch then straight back sniffing your face.... doesn't anyone know how to train dogs anymore?

Oh dear... I think I've got the Bah-Hum Bug...


----------



## DragonSlayer (9 December 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Is it just me? 

Doesn't anyone else think cats on food surfaces is just gross? I could not abide it. sofa, beds, chairs all fine but the kitchen tops and tables are out of bounds and I think my cats knows that and respects it. She was a stray and did at first jump up but my voice and a ball thrown soon got the message across.

I can't even stand it when I go to my neighbours and watch her cats crawl all over the kitchen, puts me off my coffee tbh. I see where her cats go an all!! Same places as mine!! 

Each to their own I suppose...
		
Click to expand...

Not just you! We don't have cats at home but have a yard cat. Couldn't have them on food prep surfaces if we did though. The dog doesn't sleep on the furniture and isn't allowed upstairs at all, she has her own beds, couldn't cope with the furry clothes etc. etc! Also dog has her own dishes, never allow her to eat out if the same ones we use, even if they are boiled in the dishwasher. 

But as you say, each to their own!


----------



## DragonSlayer (9 December 2016)

...but then, I allow my horse to slobber all over my face! What's going on there then??


----------



## tallyho! (9 December 2016)

DragonSlayer said:



			...but then, I allow my horse to slobber all over my face! What's going on there then??
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea but last I checked they couldn't lick their own nethers so I guess you're safe...


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 December 2016)

I don't like cats on food surfaces either but mine are very good and never gone on them anyway.  

I do however find myself sitting on the carpet as the cat has taken my place on the sofa!!!!


----------



## tallyho! (10 December 2016)

Snow Falcon said:



			I don't like cats on food surfaces either but mine are very good and never gone on them anyway.  

I do however find myself sitting on the carpet as the cat has taken my place on the sofa!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I can cope with this logic


----------



## HashRouge (10 December 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Is it just me? 

Doesn't anyone else think cats on food surfaces is just gross? I could not abide it. sofa, beds, chairs all fine but the kitchen tops and tables are out of bounds and I think my cats knows that and respects it. She was a stray and did at first jump up but my voice and a ball thrown soon got the message across.

I can't even stand it when I go to my neighbours and watch her cats crawl all over the kitchen, puts me off my coffee tbh. I see where her cats go an all!! Same places as mine!! 

Each to their own I suppose...
		
Click to expand...

The problem for my parents is that the kitchen is the room where the cats sleep overnight as it is where the catflap is. The work surfaces aren't a huge draw to either cat, though we do occasionally find one of them up there as he has a habit of sometimes sleeping next to the bread bin. The other one I'm not sure she can jump that high any more (she's 16). The biggest issue is the kitchen table. For whatever reason, it is the preferred bed of both cats. And I really don't think there is any way of stopping them when it is the room they are in overnight if they're not outside. In the end, to keep things a bit tidier, my mum got into the habit of putting two cardboard grocery boxes on the table for the cats to sleep in. I'm afraid that now it's just her and my dad at home, so they don't need the whole table, they do invariably leave one of the boxes on the table at all times, even when eating (obviously the cat box is at one end, they are at the other). The funny thing is, it really does work, because the cat whose box it is, and who is by far the worst culprit for climbing in the table, now doesn't really jump on the table itself, but jumps straight up into his box. I'm sure it gives my mum's best friend a nervous breakdown when she comes round for a brew and finds the cat in his box on the table (she hates cats), but then again what isn't obvious to visitors is that both table and work surfaces are always sprayed with antibacterial spray before food is served or prepared. So long as that happens, I really don't have a problem with cats on tables/ work surfaces.


----------



## Tyssandi (10 December 2016)

Our cat only goes/fed on one surface and that is the one with the toaster so it is no issue as food is never laid on it. She never goes (out of choice) on the one food is on so we never bother to think there is a problem.
I suppose if your cat actually gets on it while your preparing food then that would be a problem.


----------



## cava14una (10 December 2016)

That is so cat!! Mean the spitting of the shrew


----------



## Cortez (10 December 2016)

Our cat is fed on the worktop, next to the cooker; he has the run of the place and rarely alights on the floor. We're not the most hygenic of people (not hoarder level, but antibacterial spray jobbies are unknown in our house), have never had a day's sickness other than the 'flu (caught from VERY antibacterial relatives). 

But then, we also have a house chicken.....


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (10 December 2016)

Oh dear! Cats will go where they please, do what they please unfortunately, and the more they know you don't want them to do something, the dang things will!!

We had a cat who'd perch precariously on the rim of the toilet and manoeuvre herself to drink the water in the toilet bowl......... urrhhh, gross, right? Not helpful when it is a blokey loo and you can depend that the lid is never put down! Solution was to get a smelly toilet block and chuck that in the cistern. Simples!

Flippin' cats!


----------



## tallyho! (10 December 2016)

To a certain extent I agree that cats can and do just do whatever they like... (I mean I'd had 11 at once many years ago pregnant stray).... until they meet me  the wrath of screaming banshee woman is enough to scare most cats.


----------



## D66 (10 December 2016)

hollyandtheivy said:



			To a certain extent I agree that cats can and do just do whatever they like... (I mean I'd had 11 at once many years ago pregnant stray).... until they meet me  the wrath of screaming banshee woman is enough to scare most cats.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^^^, never had a problem with cat on the worktop more than once per cat.


----------



## GirlFriday (25 December 2016)

Physical baffles: when/if you leave them in the kitchen overnight pop a line of toilet/kitchen roll tubes vertically along the edge they jump up on. Works a treat (although mini cardboard henge can be difficult to explain to visitors too!)

Obviously
- no food out
- high up authorised perches provided (eg those radiator bed things/cushion on chair/whatever)
- bit of shooing off in the daytime so they know it isn't allowed


----------



## HufflyPuffly (26 January 2017)

Is mine the only one that sneaks behind the washer so she can root around behind the units, and then bust out of the bottom panel as she's broken/chewed  the clip that held it to its support?

It's disconcerting when you've not noticed her enter the kitchen and then hear strange noises in an empty room! Lilly likes being the ultimate ninja cat, master of stealth :lol:.


----------



## rara007 (26 January 2017)

Our cat isn't allowed in the kitchen by the dogs (that's dog zone) so don't have that issue. Other than that she does all she likes, she's sometimes fed from the dining room table (humans only eat from it on posh days!). Untrainable!


----------



## angelish (28 January 2017)

I don't like it either 
Sellotape is my friend , both of my cats hate getting sellotape stuck on them so I left double sided sellotape all over the bench top and the dinning room table or anything else I don't want them on and no more hovering the table !
I used to enjoy a bit of "sport" with a super soaker but soon as I left the room they'd be back up there


----------



## HashRouge (28 January 2017)

angelish said:



			I don't like it either 
Sellotape is my friend , both of my cats hate getting sellotape stuck on them so I left double sided sellotape all over the bench top and the dinning room table or anything else I don't want them on and no more hovering the table !
I used to enjoy a bit of "sport" with a super soaker but soon as I left the room they'd be back up there
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like such a faff! I'd be getting myself stuck to the tape all the time, never mind the cats, and isn't it a pain to remove it so you can actually use the surfaces?


----------



## touchstone (29 January 2017)

You need to watch Jackson Galaxy the cat whisperer!  He advises against spraying them yourself as they just jump up when you aren't there and it can potentially destroy their trust in you, what does work is one of those motion activated spray deterrents, they associate something unpleasant with the worktop, not you.   He has a video for options on Youtube


----------



## DW Team (29 January 2017)

I dont like the cats of which we have 4 being on tables of work surfaces so we have a plant water sprayer set on straight jet. Our two new kittens (Darth and Vader both black and very naughty) are learning that if they are caught on the surface they stand to get wet.  The first couple of times water aimed at the bottoms works a treat and they have no real idea where or who did it.  Now only have to hear the noise the sprayer and they are off.  The kittens are both big thieves and will given a chance help them selves to anything going.  It also helps with the furniture claw sharpening.


----------



## angelish (30 January 2017)

Not really once they've been "stuck" a few times they get out of the habit of jumping onto the work top or table so I can do away with the sellotape 
I only need to put it there a week or so to remind them it's no go


----------

